# First Sighting



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

GaDawgnDC said:


> Great car Gary? Thanks to you and dkreiidel's good tips, now I want plan an ED that includes lake Como and Nice (but will have to wait, since I prefer to pick up the car in the Spring )
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


My first ED was in early May - also an excellent time. Only drawback is getting soon to be last years model.

Additional notes on Novotel in Nice - in room safe, excellent Wi-Fi included, included inside/outside breakfast included make your own omelet station (kind of fun).


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Back in time for leaf season.


----------

